# Apache 634 2009



## Martyn 3065 (Mar 9, 2017)

About to look, try and buy this next week. We're used to a 1999 Mohican. Any comments out there ? Positive and negative please. Cheers, Martyn


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know about this model but check that it hasn't got the dreaded reverse judder,and ask if it has had the modifications done. 
Check for damp and that the clutch is ok.
I had an 08 Cheyenne and the floor was getting a bit spongy. [and it had the reverse judder]

Peter.


----------

